# Mise a jour iDeneb



## iSylvain (23 Octobre 2011)

J'ai installé iDeneb en 10.5.7 et j'ai besoins de passer en 10.5.8.Je sais pas comment faire la mise a jour d'un Hackintosh.C'est IMPORTANT  Merci


----------



## csplanet (8 Novembre 2011)

Facile télécharge la dernière version de ideneb (la dernière que j'ai est la 1.6, mais il y en a surement des plus récentes) et réinstalle ton système, en remettant les mêmes options à l'install.


----------



## MaaximeC. (21 Mai 2012)

Tu peux télécharger le fichier de mise à jour d'iDeneb pour passer du 10.5.7 au 10.5.8 >>> Kit iDeneb Mac OS X Leopard ( 10.5.6 avec mise à niveau 10.5.7 et 10.5.8 )


(Ce n'est pas moi qui t'es passé le lien, qui n'est pas très légal comme tout hackintosh de toute manière ..)


----------

